# Reasons I'm broke..



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

I thought it might be fun to have a topic where people can post their latest purchases, brewing related or not. Sometimes it's nice to tell your online friends about your latest purchase that your mates/SWMBO don't understand why you are excited.





I'm picking up this 300l all freezer tomorrow to use for fermenting to replace my unsuitable minifridge, I'm stoked I found it close by and only $120.


----------



## Camo6 (12/6/14)

This thing's been niggling at my pocket money for a while now. Breaking up the expenses on ebay has helped it slip under the radar though.


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> 2014-06-12 18.50.48.jpg
> 
> This thing's been niggling at my pocket money for a while now. Breaking up the expenses on ebay has helped it slip under the radar though.


I honestly don't know how those things work :unsure: but it looks awesome! Is it in action yet or still testing?


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/14)

Haha. Spent the same on a crappy little bar fridge (it did come with a wired up stc-1000). I should post a pic of my really crappy attempt to bend the freezer box out of the way so my taller fv could fit.

All the magic gas went PSSSSSSssssssssttttt.... Dipshit moi.

Turned our okay in the end, got a free 500L one which currently has 50L of a citra apa finishing up. 

It's all the shiny SS stuff and things like grain mills that are hurting tho!


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

mofox1 said:


> Haha. Spent the same on a crappy little bar fridge (it did come with a wired up stc-1000). I should post a pic of my really crappy attempt to bend the freezer box out of the way so my taller fv could fit.
> 
> All the magic gas went PSSSSSSssssssssttttt.... Dipshit moi.
> 
> ...


Yeah my bar fridge was a terrible purchase in hindsight (at least only $20) but I should be able to easily fit 2 fermenters into this new freezer and will make coldcrashing a breeze.. touch wood. Shiny SS stuff is the worst* best.*


----------



## mash head (12/6/14)

I should put a pic of my boat up, twin 90 2 strokes chew through the juice. And every time I take it out I seem to break something new, I learnt the acronym for boat pretty quick Bring out another thousand.


----------



## Camo6 (12/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> I honestly don't know how those things work :unsure: but it looks awesome! Is it in action yet or still testing?


Neither did I till I started researching it. Been very educational. I doubt golf could bring the same enlightenment, love this hobby.

It's ready to go just have to fit the probes to the vessels and make a stand for it.


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> 2014-06-12 18.50.48.jpg
> This thing's been niggling at my pocket money for a while now. Breaking up the expenses on ebay has helped it slip under the radar though.


OH MY GOD YOUVE BUILT A NUCLEAR BOMB AND ARE GOING TO BLOW UP THE WORLD, EVIL VILLAIN STYLE??!!!' FAAAARRRRKKKK


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> OH MY GOD YOUVE BUILT A NUCLEAR BOMB AND ARE GOING TO BLOW UP THE WORLD, EVIL VILLAIN STYLE??!!!' FAAAARRRRKKKK


Needs one of these don't you think?


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

My main reason for being broke is out at the movies. My other 3 reasons for being broke are in bed asleep.


----------



## wereprawn (12/6/14)

Being married. **** women "need" a lot of shit. Clothes, lotions and potions. Told her that i was more interested her functionality than aesthetic qualities. That went down well :huh: .


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/14)

They're asleep? Fark... I'm still trying. Might work better if I stop checking AHB.


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

Duct taped to their beds counts as asleep doesn't it ?


----------



## mckenry (12/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> Being married. **** women "need" a lot of shit. Clothes, lotions and potions. Told her that i was more interested her functionality than aesthetic qualities. That went down well :huh: .


Haha mine doesn't. Sometimes I think she would have been a top bloke. No fuss. Took me a couple of tries to get the right one though.


----------



## mofox1 (12/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> I'm picking up this 300l all freezer tomorrow to use for fermenting to replace my unsuitable minifridge, I'm stoked I found it close by and only $120.


Damn. Missed the fact this was a freezer. Was looking for one for ages until I have up and went for fridges instead. Cold crash happens in a couple of days. Hopeful, but not too optimistic on the result.


----------



## jaypes (12/6/14)

http://www.badabingnightspot.com.au/index.php


----------



## Mattress (12/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> My main reason for being broke is out at the movies. My other 3 reasons for being broke are in bed asleep.


If your 3 are asleep at this hour, wait until they get older, then they get really expensive.

I have however found the perfect solution to keeping a teenage daughter under control and away from teenage boys.

It's called a horse.

**** it's expensive though.


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

mofox1 said:


> Damn. Missed the fact this was a freezer. Was looking for one for ages until I have up and went for fridges instead. Cold crash happens in a couple of days. Hopeful, but not too optimistic on the result.


I'm hoping it will be good, I was looking at all fridges too but in Perth there are hardly any all fridges and the freezer was cheaper than the all fridges.. no brainer I think. I'm hoping it will be better insulated too and hold a better temp but we shall see.

It should fit two SS brewbuckets in at some point too.. I wonder sometimes if I am more interested in shiny things than my gf..


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/14)

mash head said:


> I should put a pic of my boat up, twin 90 2 strokes chew through the juice. And every time I take it out I seem to break something new, I learnt the acronym for boat pretty quick Bring out another thousand.


I have the same feeling about 4wding. Something needs to be fixed every time, no matter how small.

My cash used to be soaked equal parts jeep and brewing. Now it is just brewing.

RIP jeep. I will miss you fondly.


----------



## surly (12/6/14)

My main reason for being currently broke is my knee reconstruction, went private and no health insurance..

More relevantly is my current purchase of a shiny new SS pot, false bottom, pump, camlocks etc etc. Building a brewery is fun.


----------



## MartinOC (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> 2014-06-12 18.50.48.jpg
> 
> This thing's been niggling at my pocket money for a while now. Breaking up the expenses on ebay has helped it slip under the radar though.


Oo! Oo! Shiny, shiny stainless steel brewery-bling! :super:

Cam, the reason you're broke is 'cos you spent soooo much on the box (it looks like an industrial jobbie). Now WHERE would you find something like that....? B) 



"**** women "need" a lot of shit. Clothes, lotions and potions."

Lotions & potions? Tish-pish. Try 3.5 acres in the country, plus the cost of building the eco-house with all the bells & whistles! Clothes is nuthin!!!

I get the shed, 'though (8m x 20m), so I can't really complain......


----------



## Wilkensone (12/6/14)

MartinOC said:


> Oo! Oo! Shiny, shiny stainless steel brewery-bling! :super:
> 
> Cam, the reason you're broke is 'cos you spent soooo much on the box (it looks like an industrial jobbie). Now WHERE would you find something like that....? B)
> 
> ...


farrrk one day I shall have a shed 


Wilkens


----------



## mje1980 (12/6/14)

8 x 20 Jesus ******* Christ, that's a small factory


----------



## pedleyr (12/6/14)

Mattress said:


> If your 3 are asleep at this hour, wait until they get older, then they get really expensive.
> 
> I have however found the perfect solution to keeping a teenage daughter under control and away from teenage boys.
> 
> ...


My plan for my 2 year old daughter has been to play really, really rough with her twin brother and 4 year old older brother. I have two soldiers in the field to sort that shit out. 

But I remember being 16, and when I think whether that would have stopped me... Horses you say?


----------



## Camo6 (12/6/14)

8x20m? FFS do you brew in a jetliner?

If that box didn't come so cheap I'd never have bothered. The walls are as thick as a keg's and an absolute bugger to drill. It weighs a tonne and will need some serious support. And don't get me started on fingerprints! But pretty happy with how it turned out, just never want to do it again! Cheers for the heads up Martin.


@PF. What happened to the Jeep? Wasn't it only a coupla years old?


@Pedleyr. Horses? Firearms handling and martial arts is what my girls will be learnin'!


----------



## pk.sax (12/6/14)

There used to be a water filled bollard by the highway near ballarat at a road construction site.

Last time I drove past it was a construction site in full swing after years of being at a standstill with temporary roadside barriers and a dangerous stretch of boring slippery road.

The jeep was sacrificed to civic service and Valhalla of destroyed suspension. I shall never forget her.


----------



## superstock (12/6/14)

Mattress said:


> I have however found the perfect solution to keeping a teenage daughter under control and away from teenage boys.
> 
> It's called a horse.
> 
> **** it's expensive though.


That wont last. Wait until she meets a boy with a horse.


----------



## MartinOC (12/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> farrrk one day I shall have a shed


Then don't associate with alcohol or women & maybe your dream will come true...



mje1980 said:


> 8 x 20 Jesus ******* Christ, that's a small factory


Ahem! I have "needs"... :beerbang:



Camo6 said:


> 8x20m? FFS do you brew in a jetliner?
> 
> Cheers for the heads up Martin.


Nope, but I do intend for my brewing to "take-off" again.. 

You're welcome, Cam. If I'd had the cash on me at the time, I would've snapped it up for myself. Glad you were able to take advantage...


----------



## breakbeer (12/6/14)

Just pulled the pin & forked out for a stainless fermenter & coz it's all shiny I decided I also needed a glass door fridge so I can 'perve' on it

Sofa King broke right now, & payday is another week away

Thank fark the Mrs doesn't need all those lotions n potions


----------



## MastersBrewery (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> 8x20m? FFS do you brew in a jetliner?
> 
> @Pedleyr. Horses? Firearms handling and martial arts is what my girls will be learnin'!


The Jet would take too much room and tell me lads who is it going to be flying off to Europe every five minutes when there's a well aged Belgian in the fridge and State of Origin Footy on the big screen


Both Daughters and sons will be competent in both by 15 in my family, what are brothers for if they can't look after their sisters.


----------



## superstock (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> @Pedleyr. Horses? Firearms handling and martial arts is what my girls will be learnin'!


My daughter had all the above. Then she went and joined the RAAF!

PS. Have you ever heard of the DADD association? Dads against daughters dating. Their saying is "shoot the first one and the word will spread"


----------



## pedleyr (12/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> @Pedleyr. Horses? Firearms handling and martial arts is what my girls will be learnin'!


I would be worried about my little girl beating the shit out of me as I try to stop her getting into the panel van of her shotgun owning black belt boyfriend.


----------



## Eagleburger (12/6/14)

last fortnight it was minimill, this fortnight it was a couple of 545SS. Lucky my SS jacketed fermenters and brew rig cost SFA.


----------



## zarniwoop (12/6/14)

As I already have the bald head and goatee I simply intend to clean my rifles in the kitchen whenever a new young gentleman arrives to see one of my daughters, if the breaking bad gun cleaning look doesn't work I may just get a few tattoos to complete the picture...

Back on topic sadly I have nothing to show as all my money goes on house renos and the aforementioned daughters. (renos I do myself so I have both no money and blisters - "dammit I was meant for a soft desk job!!!")


----------



## Donske (13/6/14)

My current reasons for being broke is that I was silly enough to organise a grain bulk buy a week before I plan on paying 12 months rego to avoid the dreaded renewal date of 01/01/2015, I swear the fuckers at the car yard I bought from registered the bloody thing on the 1st of July knowing full well what a pain in the ass it would be.

On the up side, it is only a 4cyl so it could be worse.


----------



## Spiesy (13/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> I thought it might be fun to have a topic where people can post their latest purchases, brewing related or not. Sometimes it's nice to tell your online friends about your latest purchase that your mates/SWMBO don't understand why you are excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate. Are the shelves all removable?


----------



## hellbent (13/6/14)

I got my sights on a Ziegler & Brown Twin Grill LP Gas Model - Chilli Red BBQ valued at $429. 
We are up in the Sunshine Coast for a couple of months and the people we are staying with have a Weber baby Q which we loved, we enquired at good guys but couldn't get one with a temp guage fitted so we then went to BBQ Galore and seen this beauty and fell in love.... Must have it!!


----------



## Edak (13/6/14)

My wife walked into the brew cave aka my shed last night and announced 'I just bought a house today'. I was like WTF? I guess we are moving to Mornington in 30 days...


----------



## spog (13/6/14)

Edak said:


> My wife walked into the brew cave aka my shed last night and announced 'I just bought a house today'. I was like WTF? I guess we are moving to Mornington in 30 days...


Tell her if it doesn't have a 8m x 20 m shed out the back the deal is off


----------



## Pogierob (13/6/14)

mje1980 said:


> 8 x 20 Jesus ******* Christ, that's a small factory


"Jesus ******* Christ". Is this a fancy way of say Jesus had a wank?


----------



## yum beer (13/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> Hey mate. Are the shelves all removable?


Yes they are, I have the same freezer, only a tad larger. Fantastic bit of gear.
Cost me $50.
Holds around 180 stubbies and a goodly amount of hops and yeast.


----------



## sponge (13/6/14)

Weddings and honeymoons are expensive. Jesus christ!

Luckily for me I'm building a keezer and supplying 6 kegs for the wedding so many of my 'essential brewery purchases' have just gone under the 'wedding' budget.



h34r:


----------



## jaypes (13/6/14)

Edak said:


> My wife walked into the brew cave aka my shed last night and announced 'I just bought a house today'. I was like WTF? I guess we are moving to Mornington in 30 days...


Did you tell her that you would miss her?


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> Hey mate. Are the shelves all removable?


Hey Spiesy yep, all removeable.. thinking I might just need a way to spread the load on the shelves or reinforce them somehow?


----------



## Asha05 (13/6/14)

Wedding, honeymoon, house, baby, 4wd, homebrewing equipment!!!!


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

Asha05 said:


> Wedding, honeymoon, house, baby, 4wd, homebrewing equipment!!!!


Talk about the 3 M's and then some!


----------



## Asha05 (13/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Talk about the 3 M's and then some!


Wouldn't have it any other way though...!


----------



## elcarter (13/6/14)

Brew cave / shop upgrade,

This stuff costs quite a lot.


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

elcarter said:


> Brew cave / shop upgrade,
> 
> This stuff costs quite a lot.


All you lot and your damn sheds :unsure:


----------



## mofox1 (13/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Talk about the 3 M's and then some!


Wassat... Malt - Mill - Mash?


----------



## superstock (13/6/14)

Why am I broke?-----Too many women in my life, children, divorces. *BUT *I still have my 10 x 15m besser block shed, with all my toys inside it.


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

mofox1 said:


> Wassat... Malt - Mill - Mash?


That would be cheaper!


----------



## Weizguy (13/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> Being married. **** women "need" a lot of shit. Clothes, lotions and potions. Told her that i was more interested her functionality than aesthetic qualities. That went down well :huh: .


Glad my fiancée doesn't need much of that gear. She smells and looks good to me without it.
As for all that "shit", that's what the beer's for.



Mattress said:


> <abbrev>
> 
> I have however found the perfect solution to keeping a teenage daughter under control and away from teenage boys.
> </abbrev>


My daughter has been interested in her schooling since a young age, and is now an engineering student. I know he'll be interested in boys (or girls, I assume) sooner or later, AND I know that engineers love, LOVE, LOOOVE beer, so I'm getting prepared.



jaypes said:


> Did you tell her that you would miss her?


Big assumption, missing the girl. Maybe he would tell her not to let the door hit her on the @rse on the way out?

When my ex moved out, I was more than happy to help move her junk (or at least a lot of it) to the new premises. Reminds me of the joke about why is a woman like a hurricane?
A: When they arrive, it's a whirlwind of wet and wild action, and when they're finished your car and house are gone.

HA. Almost forgot to say why I'm broke. Crazy electricity prices and too many fridges, council rates and too little services provided. Insurances costs due to flooding - council again. Plus too many opportunities to buy valuable stainless steel brewery items lately. oh...and the ex needed to be financed out of my life. Somehow she still thinks she has relevant input, even though she has a new bloke and is about 1000km away from my house and brewery. Not bitter, just facts.


----------



## The Judge (13/6/14)

My main reason for being broke is that I'm building a house for SWMBO.
Said SWMBO has, however, clearly instructed that said house needs a separate brew room.

I thought bathrooms and kitchens were expensive, :blink: but wet areas in what is essentially a shed apparently cost farkloads!!


----------



## Edak (13/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Glad my fiancée doesn't need much of that gear. She smells and looks good to me without it.
> As for all that "shit", that's what the beer's for.


As long as I have enough beer in me, anything smells and looks good...


----------



## Mattress (13/6/14)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Glad my fiancée doesn't need much of that gear. She smells and looks good to me without it.


I can see all the married guys just sitting back and laughing at this one. :lol:

None of them want much, or spend much, before they're married. Get back to us a couple of years after the wedding, let us know how that's going for you.


----------



## Vini2ton (13/6/14)

Only mentioned once. Divorce. Mutual decision between her and five of her girlfriends. Can of worms?


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

Mattress said:


> I can see all the married guys just sitting back and laughing at this one. :lol:
> 
> None of them want much, or spend much, before they're married. Get back to us a couple of years after the wedding, let us know how that's going for you.


And what they do want much of before marriage (and kids) ain't so urgent down the track.


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> And what they do want much of before marriage (and kids) ain't so urgent down the track.


Maybe all you married blokes are the problem, you are all f**king depressing!! :lol:


----------



## Camo6 (13/6/14)

My God... I envy your positive, optimistic outlook... kill me, kill me now.

( I was in Beechworth last w/e walking to the car with SWMBO and two crying girls when a young couple walked past. "Save yourselves, don't have kids!" I implored them. I'm not sure if they thought I was joking or not, neither did I...)


----------



## Wilkensone (13/6/14)

Camo6 said:


> My God... I envy your positive, optimistic outlook... kill me, kill me now.
> 
> ( I was in Beechworth last w/e walking to the car with SWMBO and two crying girls when a young couple walked past. "Save yourselves, don't have kids!" I implored them. I'm not sure if they thought I was joking or not, neither did I...)


I'm heading in the direction of you guys and maybe my brain is making me delusional as a coping mechanism?

:chug:


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

Just thought I would update with my fridge now that its installed etc.. really happy with it so far but yet to use it 



I purchased a heat belt and wondering if you have to wrap it around the fermenter to be effective, or can you hang it like I have on the shelves? Haven't used one before so any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mr_wibble (20/6/14)

My heater pad sits on the compressor hump (in a chest freezer).

It seems to do the job ok, but my temperature probe is inside the fermenter.

I think I read here, or someone told me, that having a heater pad under the beer can "cook" it (not literally), it's gets way too warm.

Obviously a belt is not a pad, so maybe test it with a fermenter full of water or suchlike.


----------



## booargy (20/6/14)

Too much Viagra and no girlfriend


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

booargy said:


> Too much Viagra and no girlfriend


Pretty sure that doesn't change when you have a girlfriend mate.


----------



## booargy (20/6/14)

Got cheap one in Thailand last week and it was a dud, then went got expensive one the saying you get what you pay for is true.


----------



## jaypes (20/6/14)

Cialis is a much preferred option in Thailand


----------



## jaypes (20/6/14)

I have heard h34r:


----------



## booargy (20/6/14)

Don't know haven't had it is that the black ant? 
Spent $300 on shot gun shells 45s yesterday. Got excited when they said they had tigers and monkeys. but they were only to have your photo taken with them.


----------



## mofox1 (20/6/14)

_Reasons I'm broke..._

One quick glance at my ebay purchase history should make this one fairly obvious. Latest purchase (yes - more SS):

$208 for a 1.5m x 0.6m SS bench. Delivered (got it in 2 days).




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/201069337024

Not as much (or any) DIY cred as a custom built brew rig, but easier to assemble. Well, it had better be, but knowing me I'll find some way to either bollocks it up, or damage myself in the process.

Looking further down the list are punches, PC fans, PWM boards, power cables, SS fasteners...


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

mofox1 said:


> _Reasons I'm broke..._
> 
> One quick glance at my ebay purchase history should make this one fairly obvious. Latest purchase (yes - more SS):
> 
> ...


Would love a pic when you get that put together mate!


----------



## citizensnips (20/6/14)

Studying, live out of home with mates, had $1.55 in my bank for the past 3 days.....eating a lot of baked beans..............yet somehow find the cash to buy chest freezer, 2 kegs and 2 SS flow control perlicks. Now for a dam gas bottle and some ingredients and a 10 pack of heinz


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

citizensnips said:


> Studying, live out of home with mates, had $1.55 in my bank for the past 3 days.....eating a lot of baked beans..............yet somehow find the cash to buy chest freezer, 2 kegs and 2 SS flow control perlicks. Now for a dam gas bottle and some ingredients and a 10 pack of heinz


I know that feeling!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (20/6/14)

citizensnips said:


> Studying, live out of home with mates, had $1.55 in my bank for the past 3 days.....eating a lot of baked beans..............yet somehow find the cash to buy chest freezer, 2 kegs and 2 SS flow control perlicks. Now for a dam gas bottle and some ingredients and a 10 pack of heinz


Sort of describes why I got into home brew in the first place, some 16 years ago. 

Now I do it as a creative outlet and because I brew stuff better than commercial. Oh and I can't afford my expensive taste in beer.


----------



## surly (20/6/14)

citizensnips said:


> Studying, live out of home with mates, had $1.55 in my bank for the past 3 days.....eating a lot of baked beans..............yet somehow find the cash to buy chest freezer, 2 kegs and 2 SS flow control perlicks. Now for a dam gas bottle and some ingredients and a 10 pack of heinz


Your housemates must love you


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

Being run over and off work for over 6 months paying medical bills has drained my big post mine working kitty. 

Don't get run over people, if it doesn't kill you, it fuks your body and bank account.

I did however get to spend some cash on a sweet barn style colour bond shed, 12x10m does the job.


----------



## spog (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Being run over and off work for over 6 months paying medical bills has drained my big post mine working kitty.
> Don't get run over people, if it doesn't kill you, it fuks your body and bank account.
> I did however get to spend some cash on a sweet barn style colour bond shed, 12x10m does the job.


Ever find the mongrel who ran you down?.perhaps Karma got the bastard.


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Being run over and off work for over 6 months paying medical bills has drained my big post mine working kitty.
> 
> Don't get run over people, if it doesn't kill you, it fuks your body and bank account.
> 
> I did however get to spend some cash on a sweet barn style colour bond shed, 12x10m does the job.


Sorry to hear that shaunous, sounds the worst..

Whats the shed for? Assuming mostly beer right..


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

spog said:


> Ever find the mongrel who ran you down?.perhaps Karma got the bastard.


Nah mate, never did find the prick. Karma will find em, that or someone in a pub when their drunk and say to much to the wrong person.



Wilkensone said:


> Sorry to hear that shaunous, sounds the worst..
> 
> Whats the shed for? Assuming mostly beer right..


Workshop for my many hobbies, including a bar and entertainment area on the build and of course the brewery 
So love my shed.


----------



## taztiger (20/6/14)

Reasons I'm broke...
Doubling the size of my shed to 9x9m to allow for for more brewing, beekeeping and recreation area!


----------



## spog (20/6/14)

Mr Wibble said:


> My heater pad sits on the compressor hump (in a chest freezer).
> 
> It seems to do the job ok, but my temperature probe is inside the fermenter.
> 
> ...


Heater pads will not " cook" the brew.Otherwise a heater belt would, but from the middle.Neither put out anywhere near enough power to do so,if you have either that does get rid of it now.!
Heater pads and belts don't put out that much heat,they heat at a low output and therefore take a long time to heat the contents of the fermentor ( liquid mass) .
If the fermentor is insulated this will help in both heat loss and cold gain,heat pads and belts work in the simple principle of heat rises,when they are trying to do this they have to first heat the entire fermentor contents ( mass) the yeast activity adds some minimal temp increase,as the wort slowly warms up convection causes the wort to mix into itself , again heat rises and cold sinks so the heater pad/ belt simply speed up/ help the fermentation process .


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

I wanna add beekeeping to my million hobbies I already can't handle. Is it easy and cheap enough to get into???


----------



## spog (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I wanna add beekeeping to my million hobbies I already can't handle. Is it easy and cheap enough to get into???


Jeez,bee careful mate you may get stung..


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

spog said:


> Heater pads will not " cook" the brew.Otherwise a heater belt would, but from the middle.Neither put out anywhere near enough power to do so,if you have either that does get rid of it now.!
> Heater pads and belts don't put out that much heat,they heat at a low output and therefore take a long time to heat the contents of the fermentor ( liquid mass) .
> If the fermentor is insulated this will help in both heat loss and cold gain,heat pads and belts work in the simple principle of heat rises,when they are trying to do this they have to first heat the entire fermentor contents ( mass) the yeast activity adds some minimal temp increase,as the wort slowly warms up convection causes the wort to mix into itself , again heat rises and cold sinks so the heater pad/ belt simply speed up/ help the fermentation process .


So spog, if I have 2 fermenters in my fridge and only 1 heat belt, is there a good solution? Will hanging the heat belt provide any benefit?


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

Reasons I'm broke.. going to be ideas I get from the bloody thread it seems :super:


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

spog said:


> Jeez,bee careful mate you may get stung..


Hahahaha, my pain threshold is right up to shit after the accident. Things that are meant to really hurt are just a dull pain, get funny looks from the Indian doctor every visit when i show him something new, I think it hurts him more then me by his facial reactions


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> So spog, if I have 2 fermenters in my fridge and only 1 heat belt, is there a good solution? Will hanging the heat belt provide any benefit?


I use one of These, works awesome and I love it's performance, although many on this forum disagree with it as they think it's 'unsafe'.

http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00OvLtfNeFMJog/Home-Heater-Fan-Heater-Electric-Heater-FH03-.jpg


----------



## taztiger (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I wanna add beekeeping to my million hobbies I already can't handle. Is it easy and cheap enough to get into???


Few costs initially, but the time is the thing especially in spring time and don't expect any sympathy when you come home with stings quote from wife" doing a dumb hobby "


----------



## Wilkensone (20/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I use one of These, works awesome and I love it's performance, although many on this forum disagree with it as they think it's 'unsafe'.
> 
> http://image.made-in-china.com/2f0j00OvLtfNeFMJog/Home-Heater-Fan-Heater-Electric-Heater-FH03-.jpg


Already have the heat belt, but thanks


----------



## yum beer (20/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> So spog, if I have 2 fermenters in my fridge and only 1 heat belt, is there a good solution? Will hanging the heat belt provide any benefit?


I use a heat belt type thing that's made to go under reptile tanks.
I hang it from the top shelf of the fermenting fridge....its about 3m all up.
Puts out a very gentle heat that warms the inside of the fridge slowly. Never had any issues with it and as it only heats gently you don't get a temp spike that runs your fermenter too high.
I used to use it wrapped around the fermenter before I got the fridge and temp control....worked well.


----------



## spog (20/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> So spog, if I have 2 fermenters in my fridge and only 1 heat belt, is there a good solution? Will hanging the heat belt provide any benefit?


?.
If you have 2 fermentors in your fridge and only 1 heat belt the good solution is simple....brew lagers,it's winter time you won't need the heat belt! ( saves on power costs).
Of course I am hoping the fridge is not switched on while you are using the heat belt,kind of defeats the purpose.
And why " hang" the heat belt,what did it do wrong to warrant such punishment!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (20/6/14)

Buy another fridge, temp controller and heating device. Isn't the point of this thread about being broke?


----------



## shaunous (21/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Already have the heat belt, but thanks


Thre less than $15 you tight arse


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

Beekeeping is one of the most wonderful things I've done in my life. Highly recommended. I miss it. Can't wait to get out if suburbia and get back into it.


----------



## Wilkensone (21/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Buy another fridge, temp controller and heating device. Isn't the point of this thread about being broke?


I'm confused why I need a new fridge?


----------



## Wilkensone (21/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Thre less than $15 you tight arse


Guess I asked for that given the thread


----------



## surly (21/6/14)

Mardoo said:


> Beekeeping is one of the most wonderful things I've done in my life. Highly recommended. I miss it. Can't wait to get out if suburbia and get back into it.


Can't do it IN suburbia?

My housemate has been toying with the idea. I can see the attraction to beekeeping, but am not a huge fan of honey, so can't really justify doing it.


----------



## Mardoo (21/6/14)

You can, but not when you run a daycare on a tiny plot of land.


----------



## surly (21/6/14)

^ Fair enough


----------



## Weizguy (21/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> So spog, if I have 2 fermenters in my fridge and only 1 heat belt, is there a good solution? Will hanging the heat belt provide any benefit?


I assume that the heat belt in the air-space would do the same as my temp-controlled fermentation chamber (fridge) where I use a fibreglass heat pad, just sitting/leaning against the side of the fridge on the bottom shelf.

Seems to warm the wort well enough, in conjunction with a temp contoller (which I got 2 for the price of one).

The other reason I'm broke (tomorrow) is that's when I pick up a kegerator and kegs, gas bottle and reg, drip tray and bronco tap (oops, just looked and it's actually a pluto) and door tap too for $255 (eBay). It really is evilBay.

And then YOB has coordinated the SS olive drum FV bulk buy... it never ends ( *I hope).


----------



## StalkingWilbur (21/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> I'm confused why I need a new fridge?


Haha. You don't. 

Hanging the belt will work. I just stand my heat pad up against the side of the fridge.


----------



## breakbeer (21/6/14)

Wilkensome, you don't need another fridge, but you do need another heat belt & a double adaptor

They're MUCH more effective when wrapped around your FV


----------



## pk.sax (22/6/14)

And if you hang it, please don't let it contact the plastic walls of the fridge. The belt itself is ok but with nothing to dissipate the heat but air it will melt the plastic walls. The belts really are meant to be extracted heat from by a full fermenting vessel.


----------



## Wilkensone (22/6/14)

practicalfool said:


> And if you hang it, please don't let it contact the plastic walls of the fridge. The belt itself is ok but with nothing to dissipate the heat but air it will melt the plastic walls. The belts really are meant to be extracted heat from by a full fermenting vessel.


Thanks PF, that is one of the things I was worried about after a test and the sides were warmer than I was happy with.. So if you want to use to 2 heat belts do you need 2 temp controllers?


----------



## breakbeer (22/6/14)

Just one temp controller & a double adaptor


----------



## sav (22/6/14)

Reason I'm broke is I said when I got into all grain I'm happy with a 3 tier I don't need a pump. Well I did buy a pump then made a herms with brass and copper plumbing said I won't go stainless. But I did 304 and camlocks. Now ss fermenters it's a dangerous hobbie. 
Sav


----------



## jonnir (22/6/14)

I'm trying to hard to not upgrade to pumps before i've even really ran my first brew through! Can't really call it an upgrade if i haven't used it yet hey!


----------



## spog (22/6/14)

sav said:


> Reason I'm broke is I said when I got into all grain I'm happy with a 3 tier I don't need a pump. Well I did buy a pump then made a herms with brass and copper plumbing said I won't go stainless. But I did 304 and camlocks. Now ss fermenters it's a dangerous hobbie.
> Sav


Yep, that bling that Newerabrewing and Spiesy are offering look real nice,I would love to get my arse scratchers on one .
I got into Biab,then added a PID,then a pump and now am pissing around with converting a 270 litre freezer into a keezer,but the missus wants a few jobs done first.
When I made my brewing bench/ trolley the boss wasn't happy as I hadn't done jobs for her,so the keezer will have to go on the back burner,I'd better do the right thing otherwise my balls may be added to the broke (broken) list.


----------



## pedleyr (22/6/14)

The way I see it you're better off being in the bad books with a supply of good beer easily served, than in the good books without any ONE of those things. 

My wife dislikes me a lot.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/6/14)

Yeah, I know the feeling. 

I started off with BIAB at the start if the year. Built a good system so I wouldn't have to upgrade for a long time. 

Upgraded to 2V (HLT/MLT + BK) a few weeks ago. That should definitely see us through for a long time. 

Nope. Already starting to sort out a third vessel with HERM-it system. 

Yeah, home brewing really doesn't save you money. I would've been ahead for years even buying imported craft beers at $5-$25 a bottle haha. 

But, I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Wilkensone (22/6/14)

StalkingWilbur said:


> Yeah, I know the feeling.
> 
> I started off with BIAB at the start if the year. Built a good system so I wouldn't have to upgrade for a long time.
> 
> ...


It is really dangerous like that, however I think of how much $$ people spend on other hobbies and just stop caring. If its something you enjoy doing and can include friends along the way its a good way to spend money I think..



oh, and you get beer!


----------



## wereprawn (22/6/14)

My wife loves me and has no problems with me buying brew related gear . And why wouldn't she? After a few coldies i become much more intelligent , better looking, a great conversationalist and a love machine to boot.


----------



## spog (22/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> My wife loves me and has no problems with me buying brew related gear . And why wouldn't she? After a few coldies i become much more intelligent , better looking, a great conversationalist and a love machine to boot.


Oi,this is the "reasons I'm broke " thread not the Who can tell the biggest porky thread..


----------



## Wilkensone (22/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> My wife loves me and has no problems with me buying brew related gear . And why wouldn't she? After a few coldies i become much more intelligent , better looking, a great conversationalist and a love machine to boot.


Are you sure that you are the one drinking not her?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (22/6/14)

wereprawn said:


> My wife loves me and has no problems with me buying brew related gear . And why wouldn't she? After a few coldies i become much more intelligent , better looking, a great conversationalist and a love machine to boot.


Hahahah. Next time my girlfriend complains about me falling asleep with a beer in my hand because I've come off night shift and flown home and haven't slept for 30hours, I'm going to remind her of the positive effects such as this that I feel apply to me as well.


----------



## spog (22/6/14)

pedleyr said:


> The way I see it you're better off being in the bad books with a supply of good beer easily served, than in the good books without any ONE of those things.
> My wife dislikes me a lot.


Problem is I am all out of home brew as I haven't brewed for ages, so I'm screwed both ways.


----------



## wereprawn (22/6/14)

spog said:


> Oi,this is the "reasons I'm broke " thread not the Who can tell the biggest porky thread. .





Wilkensone said:


> Are you sure that you are the one drinking not her?


Hay you blokes have never witnessed how magnificent i become after a few brews. Bit bloody rough IMO.


----------



## Helles (22/6/14)

Apparently i need a Jeep because i bought i bigger boat and a newer motor for it


----------



## spog (22/6/14)

Haven't heard many good words about Jeep, surely you must be broke after shelling out for the boat?


----------



## Wilkensone (22/6/14)

Not enough to make me broke but fitted a ball lock and new tube which is fun! Little worried as when I turn the handle which is quite stiff the urn bends slightly. 


Wilkens


----------



## peaky (22/6/14)

Not broke yet but I think I'm heading that way, two brand new Westinghouse fermenting fridges this weekend, plus some new fermenters etc, temp controllers are on their way, Kegorator and Braumeister will be installed shortly......


----------



## Wilkensone (22/6/14)

peaky said:


> Not broke yet but I think I'm heading that way, two brand new Westinghouse fermenting fridges this weekend, plus some new fermenters etc, temp controllers are on their way, Kegorator and Braumeister will be installed shortly......


Fark me, all at once?


Wilkens


----------



## peaky (22/6/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Fark me, all at once?
> 
> 
> Wilkens


Yeah, I've away from brewing for a couple of years after selling up my old 3 tier gravity system. Time to get back into it. I've also requested a quote on a 20bbl system from China just incase things escalate over the next few years....


----------



## shaunous (23/6/14)

helles said:


> Apparently i need a Jeep because i bought i bigger boat and a newer motor for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now c'mon mate, get outa here with ya show-boating :lol:


----------



## shaunous (23/6/14)

spog said:


> Problem is I am all out of home brew as I haven't brewed for ages, so I'm screwed both ways.


Whats wrong spog? Need me to come down and give u a hand :beerbang:


----------



## spog (23/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Whats wrong spog? Need me to come down and give u a hand :beerbang:


The problems are a tightened budget due to a lack of work,,and the nearest grain supplier is 600+ km away and transport costs.i haven't done all grain for over a year now.
I only drive to Adelaide once maybe twice a year,but I should get some cans of goo from the hardware store and do a few brews.


----------



## peaky (25/6/14)

Now I'm a bit more broke than the other day......


----------



## Tahoose (25/6/14)

Picked up the vac sealer (+ 5 boxes of bags) and sous vide cooker from aldi today, And a few of the other thing they had going. That leaves me broke atm.

Told the missus the vac sealer was so we could buy meat in bulk and split it.... Now I can split hop packs ...


----------



## peaky (29/6/14)

....and even more broke again...


----------



## lukec (29/6/14)

I'm fairly certain both you and I were at G&G at same time yesterday buying the same thing. 9am to be precise 



peaky said:


> ....and even more broke again...


----------



## peaky (29/6/14)

Yep, I was waiting out the front at G&G yesterday morning at 8:50, still got caught up in the rush a bit though.


----------



## lukec (29/6/14)

Our braumeisters we stacked on top of one another at the counter. I paid for mine while they were getting the aust plug for yours.


----------



## peaky (29/6/14)

After they got my Braumeister down from upstairs I went out the back of the shop to look at some other gear, when we came back to the counter it had been sold and he had to get another one down. I think quite a few went out the door yesterday.


----------



## mofox1 (5/7/14)

Wilkensone said:


> Would love a pic when you get that put together mate!


Done (finally). Holds 2 x 88L pots and a 46L esky just fine, with a bottom shelf to hold the brew day gear. Not sure where the HERMS is going to go though! h34r:.... 

In my build album: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/1193-micks-kit/


----------



## Kiwimike (9/7/14)

I don't have one, but it could make a number of people broke! I'm not convinced it works but Kirin is a big outfit to be involved!

http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/beer-slushie-machine


----------



## komodo (24/10/14)

Asha05 said:


> Wedding, honeymoon, house, baby, 4wd, homebrewing equipment!!!!


Shit I didn't realise I had a second account? or a twin?

Wedding (NZ)
Honeymoon (Cape York) (in the 4wd)
House (continues to eat money - $20k reno budget (debt) has well and truly more than doubled)
Baby - well more a toddler now. Captain destructo! Got another on the way due in April. (Something tells me this isn't going to get any cheaper any time soon.)
4wd (my god you blokes think brewing is expensive - try buying 37" tyres 4 at a time)
Home brewing equipment (does this quest to brew cheap beer ever return dividends?)

Theres also fly fishing and camping to go in there.
$1000 on a fly rod is easy to spend.
My last tent cost me $8k and the wife now wants a $40k camper trailer...


----------



## Weizguy (24/10/14)

Ok this week. I blame hsb's gear sell-off and the eBay V5 thread.

I have now purchased a CO2 bottle and a 30 litre Belgian (iirc) keg


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (24/10/14)

This week I went abit stupid. Pre purchased a ss brewtech brewmaster bucket, a digital stirplate and a mashmaster mini mill. Gunna have to tighten the budget for abit haha


----------



## welly2 (24/10/14)

...because this just arrived:




1 x 70L pot
1 x 2200w heating element
2 x stainless steel 3 piece ball valves
1 x false bottom
a bunch of stainless steel nuts, bolts, nipples etc.

It's all in a good cause obviously! :beerbang:


----------



## Weizguy (24/10/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> This week I went abit stupid. Pre purchased a ss brewtech brewmaster bucket, a digital stirplate and a mashmaster mini mill. Gunna have to tighten the budget for abit haha


Think of all the money you'll save, by making yeast cultures and yeast banking, smaller batches for the Brewbucket and bulk buying grain and cracking your own.


----------



## Spiesy (24/10/14)

Milk-lizard84 said:


> This week I went abit stupid. Pre purchased a ss brewtech brewmaster bucket, a digital stirplate and a mashmaster mini mill. Gunna have to tighten the budget for abit haha


You've done well


----------



## Camo6 (24/10/14)

Spiesy said:


> You've done well


He's not the only one... :lol:


----------

